
Ask HN: New laptop buying and configuration tips? (for Multi-OS, security, etc.) - masonic
I&#x27;m replacing my primary day-to-day laptop and am wondering if there&#x27;s a consensus about the best setup strategies.<p>Traditionally, with my initial unboxingings, I&#x27;d split up the bard drive and install the most compatible Linux distro for dual-boot use, but it sounds like the cool kids are using VM configurations instead.  I&#x27;m well-versed in dual-boot setups clear back to early versions of Red Hat and SuSE (more recently, K&#x2F;ubuntu) but am unfamiliar with VM products and configurations.<p>For example, do VM users run VM under Windows or under Linux?   If the latter, what distros?  Any compatibility issues to watch for in advance?  Friendliness to encryption?  etc.<p>Here are some past HN threads and submitted resources I HAVE found thus far:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;nickjanetakis.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;create-an-awesome-linux-development-environment-in-windows-with-vmware<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@valeryan&#x2F;experimenting-with-windows-subsystem-for-linux-and-web-development-85180b90382f Windows Subsystem for Linux and Web Development (Laravel)<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.productchart.com&#x2F;   (useful tool but limited population of makes&#x2F;models)<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=13555310  Linux performance tips for laptops<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=13088755  developing on a Linux VM on Windows<p>Thanks for any tips.
======
jmnicolas
> "the bard drive"

I wonder where one finds singing hard drives ? ;-)

Sorry I don't have much to add to the discussion, I don't like to work in a VM
and don't even own a laptop.

Maybe you could try Qubes if your laptop is supported.

